# Best way to learn C++



## mpnqb (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been programming for six years since I was thirteen, using QuickBasic and later FreeBasic. However, there's not really much you can do with these languages compared to C++. So, I've decided to learn it. What's the best book, online guide, tutorial, etc. that would help me learn C++? I downloaded and would prefer to use Microsoft's Visual C++ 2008 Express.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I find the MSDN library helpful for looking up specific things. However, it is written from a technical standpoint, and as such, is not very useful for learning from. For learning purposes, people around here seem to like http://www.cplusplus.com/.

For de-ciphering build errors, I find http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/8x5x43k7(VS.71).aspx very useful.

Don't forget, we are here if you need anything.


----------

